# ¿Que falta entre el PC y los Displays?



## Exides (Oct 23, 2007)

Hola, es mi primer mensaje en este foro y quisiera aclarar, lo primero, que no soy electrónico sino informaciónrmático con lo cual, espero no colmar la paciencia de ningún experto.

Mi problema es el siguiente, necesito enviar desde un PC señales para mostrar diferente información en distintos displays.

Me da igual que el puerto sera el RS232 o USB. 
Los displays serían, en principio, de 7 segmentos. Aunque podrían ser LCD.

La pregunta es:

¿Existe algún componente que yo le pueda decir "envía el número X al display Y" y que este último número aparezca reflejado en ese display?.

Estamos pensando en Arduino, pero los displays serían de 7 dígitos y serían más o menos 10 displays con lo cual sería complicar todo un poco.

¿alguien sabe si existe algo concreto para solucionar este problema o se le ocurre alguna forma de solucionarlo de una forma no demasiado compleja?, y asea con PICs o cualquier otra cosa.

Muchas gracias por vuestra colaboración,

un saludo.


----------



## thevenin (Oct 23, 2007)

> ¿Existe algún componente que yo le pueda decir "envía el número X al display Y" y que este último número aparezca reflejado en ese display?.
> 
> Estamos pensando en Arduino, pero los displays serían de 7 dígitos y serían más o menos 10 displays con lo cual sería complicar todo un poco.



Todo lo que dices lo puedes hacer con el puerto serie (RS232) 3 SAA1064 
y los displays de 7 segmentos.

El integrado SAA1064 es un controlador con multiplexor de hasta 4 displays independientes.
Presenta dos configuraciones:

La configuración dinámica permite controlar 4 displays de 7 segmentos mediante los dos puertos de salida pines P1-P8 para el primer grupo de displays, y P9-P16 para el segundo grupo, siendo los grupos de 2 displays cada uno.

La configuración estática permite controlar 2 display, P1-P8 para el primero, P9-P16 para el segundo.

Este es un integrado mediante el BUS I2C lo que hará que puedas controlar solo con un PIC los  diez displays, ya que el BUS I2C solo consume dos líneas del PIC.

El PIC será el maestro dentro del BUS I2C, y cada SAA1064 serán los esclavos, cada uno con su propia dirección.

Cada vez que quieras encender cada grupo de displays tendrás que indicarle la dirección la dirección del SAA1064 esclavo que quieras activar.

Esa es más o menos la teoría.

Ahora, yo te recomiendo, si no es requisito indispensable, que te olvides de los diplays, y te hagas con un LCD.

Un display cuesta cerca de 1 €, x 10 =10€.
Un LCD con retroiluminación cuesta 12 € y con una librería adecuada, te ahorras los SAA1064 y lo conectas directo al PIC mediante un bus de 4 líneas, con lo que en un PIC 16F84 que solo tiene 13 líneas I/O, te sobran 9.

Todo lo que te acabo de decir, lo encuentras en el libro: 
"Microcontrolador 16F84" Desarrollo de Proyectos:

http://www.pic16f84a.com/

De tu interés trata sobre comunicación PIC con el PC mediante RS232, control de pantallas LCD con librerías en ensamblador, librerías para el BUS I2C, etc

En general el libro primero explica el PIC, ensamblador, etc, y termina con robótica, motores, etc.

Lo vas a encontrar en cualquier librería técnica sin mayor problema.

Y no, no tengo nada que ver con este libro más que haberlo comprado y haberlo leido.


----------



## Exides (Oct 23, 2007)

Pues muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda. Voy a intentar "descifrar" todo lo que me has dicho que, seguro, es de gran utilidad.


----------



## thevenin (Oct 23, 2007)

Si no entiendes algo de lo que te he dicho no tienes más que decirlo.

¿Al final optarás por displays 7 segmentos o por LCD?


----------



## Exides (Oct 24, 2007)

Pues depende del cliente. Me pidieron, en principio, 7 segmentos pero le propondré también los LCDs. Entiendo lo que me dices pero, en mi vida he hecho esto así que para mi es un "misterio" como ensamblar todos esos componentes para hacer algo que pueda "enchufar" en mi ordenador.
Tengo amigos con conocimientos en electrónica así que acudiré a ellos para que me echen una mano. Si tengo más dudas seguro que acudiré a ti.
muchas gracias.


----------



## Exides (Oct 24, 2007)

He encontrado un componente de Siemens, modelo: DL-2416.

Es un display con lógica integrada. No estoy seguro pero creo que me podría solucionar algún que otro problema. ¿lo conoces?. La verdad es que me da "buenas sensaciones" aunque no estoy muy seguro de lo que podría hacer con el. 

Mi problema sigue siendo el desconocer como conectar esto al PC. Y lo peor, es que no veo por internet ningún proyecto con este componente.

http://www.datasheetarchive.com/preview/1203833.html

ahí puedes ver su datasheet


----------



## thevenin (Oct 25, 2007)

No conocía ese integrado, y sí, tiene muy buena pinta.

Pero miré en 5 tiendas online de componentes, 2 americanas y tres españolas
y ni rastro de él.

Asegurate primero que tengas distribuidor para poder conseguirlo.

En cuanto  a lo de conectarlo al PC, necesitarás, por ejemplo, un MAX232 que es un conversor de los niveles lógicos del puerto serie (+12V -12V, logica negativa) a los niveles TTL (+5V -5V logica positiva).

El MAX se conecta al PIC y este al DL2416T

En la siguiente (y borrosa) imagen puedes ver un esquema aproximado de lo que te digo, hasta el PIC, pero creo que tendrías que cambiar el PIC16F84A por un 16F877 que tiene mas pines de salida para poder gobernar al DL2416T.

En la página 5 del datasheet del DL2416T tienes un esquema de conexíon típico para 16 digitos.



Mantennos informaciónrmados.


----------



## Saint_ (Oct 25, 2007)

Hola,  desde mi punto de vista en las factible utilizar un LCD ya que es mas sensillo de utilizar, puedes mostrar hasta 16 caracteres alfanumericos, esto dependiendo de tipo de lcd que se utilice, en cuanto a los displays tambien se puede pero lo relati¡vamente complicado es el de multiplexar todos los displays , de todos modos mi sugerencia esta en 
- utilizar el puerto serie
- un microcontrolador    (sufuciente para los dispays o LCD)
- Display o LCD
si deceas puedo ayudarte con el programa para el microcontrolador (de preferencia PIC 16f84A o ATMEL89c52) ",mejor si es Atmel.


----------



## albertog84 (Nov 23, 2007)

salu2 muchachos, creo que se estan complicando demasiado las cosas, todo lo que necasitan es un 16f628, un max232 y 7 registros de desplazamiento de 8 bits ( ya sea 74hc595 o 74hc4094 o en su defecto el viejo y queriso 74ls164) si te interesa te lo explico


----------



## RobertoC (Jun 9, 2010)

Hola alberto84 en el foro que ofrecias explicar el uso de los reg de desplaz. para conctar a Arduino. Yo estoy armando un termostato y sensor de humedad y quisiera poner un display y los SAA1064 resultan muy caros. Podrias decrme como hacer con 74LS164 o 74HC595? en lo posible usando I2D. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Meta (Jun 9, 2010)

Hola:

¿SAA1064 muy caro?
Ver precio aquí, aquí, aquí, aquí y aquí.

En resumen, algo más de 4 €uros. Algunos locales por debajo de los 3 €.

Saludo.


----------



## RobertoC (Jun 9, 2010)

Hola Meta !! Gracias por tu rapida respuesta, pero ( y siempre lo hay...) yo estoy en La Plata, Argentina y aca el SAA1064 no es facil de conseguir, ya que no se que paso con Philips y por ahora no hay importacion regular, por lo tanto los integrados que se consiguen cuestan 9 Euros c/u, mientras que los 74LS164 o los 74HC595 valen aprox. 0.20 Euros. 
Asi que como vamos surfeando sobre la crisis cuidamos la plata y nos da  mal que nos quieran como decimos por aca afanar (robar). Desde ya muchas gracias igual.


----------



## Meta (Jun 9, 2010)

No sabía le tema.

Puedes coneguirlo en www.ebay.com a 4 perras.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxoEZEty5_w


----------

